# Protein myth busted



## Phoe2006 (Oct 9, 2014)

It’s time to put one of the biggest myths to bed… Finally.

One of the longest standing protein myths you’ll hear in gyms across the world every day is, your body can only digest 30 grams of protein in a single meal. People that say this will tell you that eating anything more than 30 grams will cause your body to either waste it, or worse, the excess protein will damage your kidneys. Not true.

In this video, I cover the biggest myth about protein and tell you how much more protein you can absorb at a single sitting. Too many bodybuilders limit their intake of protein for fear of something bad happening to them by going over the dreaded 30 gram limit. Hopefully, this will help to put nutrition science back in control and get you thinking differently if you were one of them.

Protein is needed to build muscle. It’s role in protein synthesis and the creation of new muscle is not argued. That said, the correct amount of protein needed to build muscle is debated. What is the daily grams of protein needed? How much protein is needed to be anabolic? Does protein absorption change the type of proteins that you should be ingesting?

These are all common questions, most often sparked by the confusion surrounding the way that our bodies handle the amount of protein that they are delivered through our diets.

The biggest differentiation that must be made is the difference between absorption and utilization. Almost every single gram of protein you take in will be absorbed by the body. Whether you utilize that to build new muscle is a much different story. I discuss the differences between the two and what you should be focusing on most.

The origin of the protein absorption myth is also covered. Based on flawed studies on protein absorbtion rates, science only served to confuse the issues…until recently. See how eating protein in one sitting can be just as effective as spreading it out over the entire day in multiple meals for building muscle. That said, don’t underestimate the negative impact that this could have on other aspects of your biochemistry. Watch to understand more.

http://www.doyoueven.com/2014/10/my...-protein-can-your-body-digest-in-one-sitting/


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 9, 2014)

Exactly!  Most my meals are 80+ grams as I don't have time to eat every 2 hrs.  Provide the environment,  your body will use it.   Nice post Phoe!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 9, 2014)

There's a video if you click the link


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 9, 2014)

How Much Protein Can You Digest Per Meal? (ABSORPTION MYTH) - YouTube


----------



## thebrick (Oct 9, 2014)

Excellent info! I have never stopped at the "30 grams".


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 14, 2014)

Like magnus I tend to eat 4 bigger meals and don't limit the PRO and somehow I have made it to 265.

Hawk


----------

